# no network on install cd [solved]

## m_neutron

It may be a stupid question again, but is there any doc how to resolve the following:

(I understand that I am the "installer" of gentoo, this is my 5or6th gentoo setup)

got a recent EEPC 1005HA...  :Confused: 

after booting the minimal install cd for x86 there is no network device eth0 showing.

ifconfig shows only lo.

lspci tells me ethernet is done by Atheros 8132/L1c chip.

tryed a modprobe atl1e  manually with should load older atheros driver...loaded successfully but no eth0!

tryed modprobe atl1c , which is the required module...module not found.

searching the net for kernel prob point to solution of this in kernel >2.6.31

My prob is: 

the installcd is build with kernel 2.6.30 

I have the latest stage 3 and the latest portage ready to go, but no network? 

How to integrate a recent kernel now ??Last edited by m_neutron on Wed Dec 09, 2009 9:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

you could in theory build the module for your running kernel, but that's a bit dicey

easiest would be to use an install CD with a later kernel - SystemRescueCD should have a later kernel, and is IMHO the best install media out there for gentoo. 

Not only does it have a full set of tools, and a recent kernel, but it is built from Gentoo, and you can therefore follow the handbook verbatim (the one caveat being, type 'rescue64' at the boot prompt if youre doing a 64bit install)

per their website

http://www.sysresccd.org/Kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernels provided on SystemRescueCd-1.3.3
> 
> standard-kernels: (rescuecd and rescue64)
> ...

 

Many others on here recommend you use it as well. I do think this would be your best option - you'll likely not have to do any modprobe with it, as it'll be autodetected and configured via dhcp!

----------

## m_neutron

thank you, this should make things easier...I'll come back when I've tried.

Im not sure if this could be enhanced by including always latest kernel versions as second bootoption?

I believe the helpfulness of a fast download of that minimal install atleast is to be questioned?

Isn't everything fitting on a 700MB cd -minimal- today?

----------

## cach0rr0

no idea how feasible that would be - honestly I can only speak from personal experience

in terms of other options, gentoo *does* put out pretty much weekly autobuilds - if you look in the current-iso directory on any mirror they should be there. They are the minimal install CD's, though, I do not know if/how gentoo includes later kernels in the autobuilds 

of course the nice thing with SystemRescueCD is not only the recent kernel, but the fact that you have a GUI (X) and browser and all that to work with, so if you can't do the install over SSH this is a nice alternative.

----------

## d2_racing

You will have a pretty good chance that the kernel from systemrescueCD will be able to handle your lan card.

----------

## dtjohnst

Some EeePC's have the network adapter disabled in the BIOS, so you might want to make sure it's on.

I realize that seems odd, since it works perfectly in Windows, but my EeePC 1000HE had it disabled in the BIOS all the same...

----------

## m_neutron

Thanx....Gentoo is up and compiling   :Razz: 

meaning SystemRescueCd-1.3.3  with kernel 2.6.31-r6  supports the Atheros 8132/L1c 

I did use an autobuild minimal install iso from 2009-12-07 before, it uses 2.6.30...which doesn't. 

But i'm still thinking a "late" kernel should be part of an install cd and marked as experimental or something.

Either that or a collection of latest network modules source would be great   :Cool: 

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

Good luck for the rest.

----------

## xavier10

I am experiencing similar issues, with a similar netbook.

I did get the install done by uploading files from another computer, but now would really like to fix the network.

I have tried two kernels:

- tuxonice-sources-2.6.30-r6

- gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6

None of them will allow me to get eth0, even though I have tried the atheros modules you mention (atl1c, atl1e, atl1). Nothing works. If anybody had any idea what I could do, that would be very helpful. In particular, which kernel and which module should I use ?

Right now, lspci will not even show the device, even though it used to. This is really frustrating.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -v

# lsusb

# lspci -n

```

----------

## cach0rr0

 *xavier10 wrote:*   

> Right now, lspci will not even show the device, even though it used to. This is really frustrating.

 

If the device doesn't even show as existing on the PCI bus, it doesn't matter what kernel driver you choose. 

If lspci shows nothing for this card, it *may* actually be a hardware problem.

----------

## xavier10

Thanks for all replies.

I am indeed wondering about my hardware now.

Here are the outputs:

 lspci -v:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8340

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8340

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7e00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f7dc0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: intelfb, i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8340

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f7e80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ce

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f7db8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f6ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f7f00000-f7ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at d480 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at d880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f7db7c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at d080 [size=8]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at c880 [size=4]

   I/O ports at c800 [size=16]

   Memory at f7db7800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002b (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Device 1a3b:1089

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at fbff0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 12-14-24-ff-ff-17-15-00

   Capabilities: [170] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k
```

lsusb:

```
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 13d3:5108 IMC Networks 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

lspci -n:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:27c5 (rev 02)

02:00.0 0280: 168c:002b (rev 01)
```

----------

## d2_racing

Do you use a PCMCIA lan card, because we don't see it with lspci ?

----------

## xavier10

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Do you use a PCMCIA lan card, because we don't see it with lspci ?

 

No, it is a built-in PCI card, which should be some kind of Atheros (Attansic) card. Other users of the same laptop reported using the atl1c.ko module; I did compile and try all atl1x drivers, with no luck so far.

I think I will probably try installing an Ubuntu (9.10) and see how does this one react: I had left extra space on the HD for one more linux partition (should have been an encrypted partition, but I can also use it to try out another distro, which is reported to support the laptop fully)...

----------

## m_neutron

I have the same device at my net-book, which is a 1005HA-H, to be verbose   :Wink: ,

sounds stupid, but did you enabled the lan chip in bios?

because it looks theres a device missing at yours...

my also shows

01:00:0 Ethernet controller: Attansic... (<probably some Atheros supplier) 

I use this config:

   <*>   Atheros/Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet support

   < >   Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

   <*>   Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

pls. compare lspci output.. 

lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:27c5 (rev 02)

01:00.0 0200: 1969:1062 (rev c0)

02:00.0 0280: 168c:002b (rev 01)
```

lspci -v

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8340

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8340

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7e00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f7dc0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8340

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f7e80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8398

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f7db8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

   Memory behind bridge: 80000000-801fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080200000-00000000803fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f6ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f7f00000-f7ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080400000-00000000805fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at d480 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at d880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f7db7c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 830f

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

   I/O ports at d080 [size=8]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at c880 [size=4]

   I/O ports at c800 [size=16]

   Memory at f7db7800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1062 (rev c0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 838a

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

   Memory at f7fc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [48] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP- SDES+ TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-ba-e6-90-db-ad-91-ff

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002b (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Device 1a3b:1089

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at fbff0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 12-14-24-ff-ff-17-15-00

   Capabilities: [170] Power Budgeting <?>
```

Last edited by m_neutron on Sun Dec 20, 2009 6:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xavier10

 *m_neutron wrote:*   

> sounds stupid, but did you enabled the lan chip in bios?
> 
> because

 

Yes, it is activated.

I actually even tried to de-activate it, reboot, re-activate it, reboot again. No Joy...

----------

## m_neutron

if still no Atheros chip is coming up as Ethernet controller 

and also no ethernet work on other -pre installed- OS

then I'm with cach0rr0...

pointing to hardware!

----------

## d2_racing

Double check your BIOS then  :Razz: 

----------

## xavier10

Just did a bios upgrade and it now seems to work!

I hope I did fix it for good this time. Now my lspci outputs look very much like those posted above by you, m_neutron.

Thanks everyone, and especially for insisting on the Bios, I would probably not have thought about a Bios upgrade otherwise. As I never feel very confident about my linux installs, I was sure the problem was there, and not on the hardware side.

So the comments about the Bios were extremely helpful, even if you did not mention the Bios upgrade explicitely!

----------

## d2_racing

Nice, good luck for your installation  :Razz: 

----------

